# Einweihung meiner neuen Singlestage :-) | [Update]



## Hyperhorn (26. Juni 2008)

Ihr kennt mein Dilemma: Luftkühlung bietet nur eine magere Kühlleistung, Wasserkühlung stellt in der Hinsicht auch keine Offenbarung dar. Trockeneis oder Flüssigstickstoff sind allerdings aufwändig, was Beschaffung und Lagerung angeht und daher nicht jederzeit zur Hand. Doch die Lösung kann so einfach sein:

*Kompressorkühlung (Singlestage von LittleDevil)*

In der Theorie

Die Funktionsweise ist ähnlich wie die eines gewöhnlichen Kühlschranks, allerdings natürlich auf die Wünsche eines Übertakters zugeschnitten. Meine Variante wurde von LittleDevil gebaut, es handelt sich hierbei um eine einstufige Anlage (Singlestage) mit dem beliebten Danfoss NL11F-Kompressor. Mehr Kühlleistung verspricht etwa ein Aspera NEK 2150 GK, Rotary-Kompressoren und ein mehrstufiger Aufbau (Kaskade). Da hierbei aber auch der Geldbeutel ein Wörtchen mitzureden hat und aktuelle CPUs immer sensibler auf Kälte reagieren, reicht besagte Singlestage für meine Zwecke vorerst aus.
Die Kühlleistung ist dank guter Gasabstimmung und Konzeption sehr viel besser, als bei jeder Kompressorkühlung, die für PCs bisher als Massenware hergestellt wurde (z.B. Mach 2 GT).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Last erreicht die Anlage -50,4°C, wichtiger sind dagegen die Werte unter Last. Niedrige Temperaturen müssen nämlich auch dann gehalten werden, wenn ein stark übertakteter Prozessor "dagegenheizt". -32,2°C bei einer Gegenlast von 250W sprechen für sich. Damit sollten sich auch aktuelle Quadcores problemlos einsetzen lassen, wenn man es nicht übertreibt. Nachteilig sind das hohe Gewicht und der Platzbedarf der Anlage, ebenso wie der Einfluss auf den Stromzähler.

In der Praxis

Doch lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Wie schlägt sich die Kompressorkühlung in der Praxis? 
Hierbei griff ich nach etwas Vortesten auf das altbewährte Asus P5W DH Deluxe zurück, nachdem mich das Asus P5B mal wieder mit seiner Endlosbootschleife in den Wahnsinn treiben wollte. Die CPU, ein Celeron D 347 mit nominell 3,06 Ghz bietet großes Taktpotenzial. Mit angehobener VCore (1,46V unter Last) können alle Benchmarks noch mit fast 4300 Mhz durchlaufen werden, der OCZ Vendetta 2 (mein Review) überzeugt also auch hier.
Unter der Kompressorkühlung erfolgte allerdings die Ernüchterung, irgendwie wollte das isolierte Setup nicht so recht zur Höchstform auflaufen. Magere 5044 Mhz ließen sich validieren, Super Pi 32M ließ sich zumindest mit 4848 Mhz durchlaufen, der 1M-Test noch mit 4922 Mhz. Das waren allerdings nur Zwischenwerte, woraufhin ich nach einigen Stunden die Fehlerquelle ausmachen konnte: Der FSB lässt sich nur dann weiter übertakten, wenn der Speicher 1:1 läuft, ansonsten ist bei ca. 215 Mhz FSB Schluss. Ärgerlich: Selbst mit ultraknappen Timings von 3-2-2-1 ist der Leistungsverlust enorm, Super Pi und PiFast brechen im Gegensatz zu wPrime ein. Nun konnte die CPU deutlich weiter übertaktet werden, da das P5W kurzfristig zum Einsatz kam, limitierte letztendlich die VCore (BIOS Max. = 1,7 --> idle 1,67-1,68 V --> load ~1,65V). 

Das Setup:
Singlestage by LittleDevil
Asus P5W DH Deluxe (unmodded)
Intel Celeron D 347
2*1 GiB Cellshock DDR2-1000 CL4
Club3D Radeon X1550/256 MiB 64 Bit (okay für 2D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Silverstone OP1000





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man beachte die PCGHX-DVD als Versuch subtiler Werbung   (Habt ihr schon 3/08 gekauft? )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Isolierung funktioniert 1A. Gar keine Wasserbildung war zu verzeichnen, die Bauteile bekommen noch Luft.


 Die Ergebnisse

*5842,88 Mhz*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



URL: CPU-Z Validator 2.1

* = 90,94 % OC 


Super Pi 1M: 25,922s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Super Pi 32M: 21m 19,078s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PiFast: 42,19s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wPrime 32M: 68,297s = 1m 8,297s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wPrime 1024M: 2198,11s =36m 38,11s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Oliver (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Einweihung meiner neuen Singlestage *

Schönes Teil! Du hättest dir allerdings eine längere Saugleitung machen lassen sollen. Dann hättest du bedeutend mehr Spielraum, was die Platzierung des Mainboards anbelangt.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Einweihung meiner neuen Singlestage *

Geiles Teil...Was hast du dafür hingeblättert wenn man fragen darf..?


----------



## KvD (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Einweihung meiner neuen Singlestage *

sehr schöne Anlage!

Darf man fragen was du bezahlt hast? Antword gerne auch per PN.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Einweihung meiner neuen Singlestage *

Ist ein Marktplatz-Kauf  :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/16904-v-kompressorkuehlung-komplett.html


----------



## Hyperhorn (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Einweihung meiner neuen Singlestage *

Exakt, das ist die Anlage aus dem PCGHX-Marktplatz. StellaNor war die Vorbesitzerin. 
Die Saugleitung ist für mich von der Länge her noch okay, ggf. kann man später noch auf eine längere umrüsten.


----------



## der8auer (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Einweihung meiner neuen Singlestage *

Die Leitung schaut wirklich etwas kurz aus aber ansonsten echt ein, wort wörtlich "cooles" Teil


----------



## Hyperhorn (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Einweihung meiner neuen Singlestage *

Der Celeron 347 ist schon Vergangenheit, in der Zwischenzeit kam mir eine andere CPU zwischen die Finger. Dabei handelt es sich abermals um einen alten Einkerner, einen Celeron D335 mit nominell 2,8 Ghz. Durch den in 90nm gefertigten Prescott-Kern ist das OC-Potenzial allgemein geringer, was sich während meiner mehrstündigen Session auch bewahrheitete. Zuerst einmal galt es aber wieder, den optimalen Speicherteiler zu finden. Dieses Mal lag dieser kurioserweise bei 3:4, was hinsichtlich des Speichertaktes immerhin eine Verbesserung zu dem vormals verwendeten 1:1 beinhaltete und etwa 40 Mhz mehr FSB-Takt zuließ als etwa 1:1, 3:5 oder 1:2. Durch ultraknappe 3-2-2-1-Timings konnte auch hier der Leistungsverlust etwas gemindert werden. Lediglich der 1M-Run mit 3-3-3-8 Latenzen konnte nicht mehr unterboten werden, weil der Test danach nicht mehr mit der gleichen Frequenz durchlaufen wollte. Limitierend was am Ende wieder die VCore, weil am Setup nichts geändert wurde.

Zur Erinnerung:

Singlestage by LittleDevil
Asus P5W DH Deluxe (unmodded)
Intel Celeron D 335
2*1 GiB Cellshock DDR2-1000 CL4
Club3D Radeon X1550/256 MiB 64 Bit (okay für 2D )
Silverstone OP1000


Die Ergebnisse

*CPU-Z: 4877,91 Mhz (= 74,21 % OC)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



URL: CPU-Z Validator 2.1


*Super Pi 1M: 36,860s (4722 Mhz)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Super Pi 32M: 24m 37,690s (4558 Mhz)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*PiFast: 48,77s (4666 Mhz)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*wPrime 32M: 81,590s = 1m 21,593s (4649 Mhz)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*wPrime 1024M: 2672,921s = 44m 32,921s (4532 Mhz)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kritik/ Anregungen sind wie immer gerne gesehen!


----------



## memphis@Mg (5. Juli 2008)

hast du die werte schon @ hwbot?

aber sehr gut zu wissen das die teile verschieden ram teiler bevorzugen!


----------



## Hyperhorn (5. Juli 2008)

Alles online 
Die Speicherteiler-Geschichte ist wirklich sehr abgefahren. Normalerweise würde ich ja auf ein paar Mhz FSB verzichten, wenn dann 1:2 statt 3:4 oder gar 1:1 möglich sind. Aber den Ausmaßen sind das mit den hohen Multiplikatoren dann ganz schnell 800 Mhz Differenz.


----------



## memphis@Mg (6. Juli 2008)

tja klar das bad aber das es an FSB halt so viel bringt ist gut zu wissen muss ich meinen kleinen auch ma testen!

an den win hast du nix getweakt? zwecks pi fast usw!?


----------



## Bigyeti (6. Juli 2008)

Mich würde mal ein C2D interessieren, wie hoch du den bekommst 

Aber der Celeron auf fast 6 Ghz is schon ein teuflisches Teil


----------



## DanielX (6. Juli 2008)

Das ist doch mal schön EXTREME, also mir gefällts sehr. 

Ist es eigentlich auch möglich die Kompressorkühlung für 24/7 Betrieb zu nutzen, oder ist die für sowas einfach nicht gedacht.


----------



## Oliver (7. Juli 2008)

Mit ordentlicher Isolierung geht das problemlos. Allerdings zieht so ein Gerät auch mal 250 bis 300 Watt aus der Steckdose und ist alles andere als "silent"


----------



## DanielX (7. Juli 2008)

OK, genau das dachte ich mir schon, aber man kann ja mal fragen und hoffen


----------



## Amlug_celebren (8. Juli 2008)

Schade das das so laut ist, sonst hätte ich das, sollte es finanziell irgendwann möglich werden in betracht gezogen...
Naja, das Leiseste An Kühlung dürfte dann doch Wakü sein oder?
Gibts da vielleicht noch was anderes 24/7 leises?


----------



## Homer (8. Juli 2008)

Am leisesten ist meiner Meinung nach eine passiv Kühlung.
Da zu benötigt man dann nur noch eine paar silent Kühler für die Gehäuse beluftung natürlich ist dieses kaum zum oc geeignet.


Ps: Viel spaß mit deiner Kompressorkühlung Hyperhorn


----------



## Amlug_celebren (9. Juli 2008)

Gut, ich sollte noch hinzufügen, das leisteste *und effektivste* für Overclocking...


----------



## Oliver (9. Juli 2008)

Wasser-Chiller, die sind recht leise und springen je nach Wassertemperatur alle paar Minuten kurz an. Die kommerziellen wie es sie beispielsweise bei Aquatuing zu kaufen gibt, sollen zumindest ganz in Ordnung sein. Test folgt in demnächst in der PCGH Extreme Print.


----------



## DanielX (9. Juli 2008)

Na da freue ich mich schon mal, und das nächste Heft ist schon so gut wie gekauft.


----------



## Hyperhorn (9. Juli 2008)

Danke für eure Kommentare, ich habe im Moment etwas wenig Zeit, daher erst jetzt die Antwort. 

@memphis@Mg: Das OS war für SPi 32M sozusagen nach Schema F getweakt, Effizienz ist somit ganz gut, auch wenn die Ergebnisse wg. VCore-Limitierung/ niedrigem Speichertakt noch besser sein könnten.
@Bigyeti: Da ich einige Core 2-CPUs da habe, kommt da sicherlich auch noch etwas. Ich muss mal schauen, evtl. wird das sogar etwas "Spezielles". 

Was zum Thema Dauerbenutzung noch anzumerken ist: Die Singlestage selbst entwickelt auch eine ganz schöne Abwärme. Was im Winter das Heizen ersparen kann, macht im Sommer nach einigen Stunden nicht unbedingt Spaß.


----------



## memphis@Mg (12. Juli 2008)

und was ist schema F?


----------



## moc (12. Juli 2008)

Schema F â€“ Wikipedia
In diesem Fall: "Alles was möglich ist" , soweit ich richtig interpretiere  .


----------



## Klutten (12. Juli 2008)

Hier stehen ein paar dieser Schema-F Tweaks, die man ganz nebenbei beachten sollte. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/15121-info-superpi.html


----------



## der8auer (12. Juli 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wasser-Chiller, die sind recht leise und springen je nach Wassertemperatur alle paar Minuten kurz an. Die kommerziellen wie es sie beispielsweise bei Aquatuing zu kaufen gibt, sollen zumindest ganz in Ordnung sein. Test folgt in demnächst in der PCGH Extreme Print.


 
Das ist sehr gut  Wollte schon länger mal wissen wie gut deren Leistung ist.

@ Topic:

Ich könnte mir auch nicht vorstellen meinen PC so 24/7 zu kühlen. Eine CPU dauerhaft so an der Leistungsgrenze zu betreiben verkürzt die Lebensdauer bestimmt auch erheblich.


----------



## Hyperhorn (15. Juli 2008)

Schema F eben in dem Sinne von routinemäßig getweakt, ohne Zeit zum erweiterteten Testen aufgewendet zu haben, was hinsichtlich hwbot nicht erforderlich war.
Beim finalen Run kam ein 1896MB CDT-CW zum Einsatz, maxmem=600, LSC=1, Echtzeit, ERAM, Pagefile 512-512 etc.
Da steckt aber bei identischen Frequenzen/ Latenzen noch ein zweistelliger Sekundenwert drin, den man sich sparen könne; da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.


----------

